# The Best 2x2s of 2022



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 9, 2022)

These are my opinion of the best 2x2s of 2022. Except fro the X man 2x2 because mine is broken so I really don't know if it is good or not... Please consider subscribing.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 9, 2022)

the voice cracks give a nice touch


----------



## qwr (Aug 9, 2022)

I'll give you props for your video quality improving a lot. Reading from a script works and the shots are in focus. Keep up the good work


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 11, 2022)

qwr said:


> I'll give you props for your video quality improving a lot. Reading from a script works and the shots are in focus. Keep up the good work


Thanks. Also, I'm glad you could tell I started reading from a script!


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 12, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> the voice cracks give a nice touch


Thanks LOL


----------

